# Help mounting a 1945 South bend 9a underdrive to a new table



## dansawyer (Jul 8, 2018)

I am bringing what I believe is a 1945 South Bend 9a back on line. It came with the lathe not mounted and the power mount bracket disconnected. I have created a table and mounted the drive bracket to the table. There are two bolts connecting the power bracket to the top of the table. The positioning of the power bracket to the table is unambiguous. The casting and a third bolt on the back of the bracket define how it is mounted. That is not true of the lathe itself. 
The bracket pattern is 2 bolts in a line parallel to the lathe. For this question please consider the lathe mount to be defined by the rectangular pattern of the left, head, of the lathe. The front and back of the rectangle are also parallel to the lathe. All that is needed to mount the lathe is the definition of the centers of the two patterns. My questions are: 
first, how far left or right is the center of the rectangular pattern to the center of the 2 bolt power bracket,
second, how far front or back is the center of the rectangular pattern to the center of the 2 bolt power bracket? 
I have searched for this without success. 
Thank you in advance, Dan


----------



## Z2V (Jul 8, 2018)

Dan, welcome to H-M. There are many very knowledgeable members here that are very willing to help us out with issues that we come up against. If you could post detailed pics it would help others understand what you are dealing with. I’m sure you will find help here.


----------



## francist (Jul 8, 2018)

Try here

http://www.wewilliams.net/

In the South Bend Lathes section, near the bottom of the list, file EP-100 I believe. Might be what you're looking for.

-frank


----------



## dansawyer (Jul 8, 2018)

Below is an update:
The original post has an error. The lathe bed itself has a rectangular foot print. However the lathe foot is a casting about 9 1/2 by 9 1/2. It as a 2 bolt pattern foot print to the table, the spacing is about 8 3/8 inches. The pattern is front to back. When the foot is placed on the table with the bracket mounted there appears to be very little in the way of options. The casting barely clears the bracket bolts left to right so there are no options in that direction. The only remaining question is front to back alignment. The optimal positioning there appears to be mid way. Based on this the answer to the original question then is:
The left right foot pattern is mid way between the motor bracket pattern, 4 inches. 
The front back pattern mid way between the foot pattern, 4 3/16 inches
The alignment is a right angle.


----------



## dansawyer (Jul 8, 2018)

Another update: Unfortunately it is not that simple. The lathe is shifted right about an inch on the motor mount center line for the under mount bolt pattern. By putting a square on the bottom of the table it was possible to get repeated measurements from the center of the right motor mount bolt to the center of the small pulley and from the center of the left motor mount bolt to the center of the large pulley. That modifies the above to be:
The left right foot pattern is 3 inches from the right motor mount bolt and 5 inches from the left motor mount bolt.
I am stumped as to the front back alignment. The under mount tension release arm appears to have a front bias. In order for the belt to clear the release arm the lathe will have to be shifted toward the front of the table. I do not have an idea of the amount. A rough estimate would be about an inch. Any observations on these assumptions would be very helpful.


----------

